# 6000 foreclosures for 3.2 million dollars



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Somebody bid the minimum $500 per property to buy 6000 homes and vacant lots in Detroit.

http://www.cnbc.com/id/102119056?trknav=homestack:topnews:10


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Wonder who it was, and what they plan to do with them.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

If whoever bought them lives long enough, I suspect he will make a lot of money on that land.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I suspect it's going to cost a lot more than 3.2 million...many have to be demolished quickly, I wonder about back taxes and other liens...it will probably make a good return, but it won't be easy money.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

Possibly an insider in the auto industry knows of some big expansion plan


----------

